# Morgul Bismark Spotting



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

This will probably get no replies and that's ok but. I seen a yellow Morgul Bismark strapped to the top of a red Subaru wagon in Boulder,CO yesterday. I was wondering if this person is a member here. Would love to talk with you about your bike. Thanks.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pwnt said:


> This probably get no replies and that's ok but. I seen a yellow Morgul Bismark strapped to the top of a red Subaru wagon in Boulder,CO yesterday. I was wondering if this person is a member here. Would love to talk with you about your bike. Thanks.


Dude...I see tons of those bikes around here. They were made in Niwot. I think no longer though.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Are they really that common? I never see them down here. (Westminster) Maybe I need to hang out in Boulder more. *shutters  LOL


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pwnt said:


> Are they really that common? I never see them down here. (Westminster) Maybe I need to hang out in Boulder more. *shutters  LOL


A year or so ago they had a booth at the Niwot crit. They were all over the place then. Maybe less common now? I used to see them all the time though.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice. Well then I will keep my eyes peeled. Thanks.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pwnt said:


> Nice. Well then I will keep my eyes peeled. Thanks.


What do ya want to know about it? As far as I remember they seemed like a decent oversized AL and somewhat aero design frame. Would make a nice TT bike or general race bike.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

I was just looking for some type of review on it. Things they like...things they don't. yada yada yada......so on and so on...etc ...etc.

You know, the usual.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

*Hummm Niwot Crit*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> A year or so ago they had a booth at the Niwot crit.


Niwot Crit hasn't been held since 2002. http://www.americancycling.org/results/ra/2002/july/july.htm
Looks like it might be back on the calendar in 2007. ???


----------



## cblic (Aug 25, 2006)

*I've heard a bit about them*

Apparently the owner of the new bike shop in Niwot has the rights to the name. I understand he may begin building them again. They haven't been made since... I can't remember when? Originally owned by Davis Phinney I believe, back in the late 80's they had a store on the hill in Boulder.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

SlowBikeRacer said:


> Niwot Crit hasn't been held since 2002. http://www.americancycling.org/results/ra/2002/july/july.htm
> Looks like it might be back on the calendar in 2007. ???


My memory isn't all that good....:blush2:

//last time I saw it I think Horner won on a huge flyer...it was a really nice day.


----------

